# Satellite Transponders



## oudabashian (Aug 19, 2007)

I am about to realign my DTV dish to max signal strength. Does DTV have any channels left on Sat 99°(C)? I am only getting signal in the 20s, yet don't seem to be missing any channels. Lastly, does anyone know the HD channel distribution on 103°(ca) vs (cb)? Is one carry more channels than the other? Thanks in advance!

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

1) please remove other two threads with same content
2) look at Gary Toma's thread in Tips and check sat/tpn/chan/etc


----------



## oudabashian (Aug 19, 2007)

Thank you. I was getting error messages stating that my question was not posted. I am on my mobile device, and did not see an option on deleting the other threads once I realized the multiple postings. 

Sent from my SM-N900W8 using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

shoot PM to Mods


----------

